# What are the annoying things your passengers do.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have all been there right! you give a lift to people you know, a friend, family member, workmate, girlfriend or boyfriend and they do some of the most annoying things as a passenger. For me it's when they touch my car stereo or play around with the CD's or change radio stations, that's so annoying  So what annoy's you with a passenger?


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

When your trying to get into a small gap to park and the passenger is making stupid noises thinking your gunna hit it! Telling you how to drive really grinds my gears!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Fiddle with the stereo, scratch the plastics with their bags or the worst leave rubbish in the car. I have actually broke contact with a couple of people over this.

Your looking both ways at a crossing and they stick their head out and obstruct my view as if they're driving.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

people who get in and put their jacket or phone or bag on my dashboard


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

MEH4N said:


> Fiddle with the stereo, scratch the plastics with their bags or the worst leave rubbish in the car. I have actually broke contact with a couple of people over this.
> 
> Your looking both ways at a crossing and they stick their head out and obstruct my view as if they're driving.


I would have sent them a bill for the scratches on the plastics, so inconsiderate of them.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Get out without paying.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Clean the inside glass of mist with their hands......................


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

gordonpuk said:


> Clean the inside glass of mist with their hands......................


Especially after you have spent the best part of the day washing and detailing your pride and joy, that would be the Cherry on the cake that would.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

My girlfriend has a thing about taking off her shoes and putting her feet up on my dash


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

gordonpuk said:


> Clean the inside glass of mist with their hands......................


Beat me to it. My family all know the rule. Don't touch the glass!


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

Breathe!


No passengers no matter how much you shout at them get in as carefully as you and they all seem to step in more dirt in one journey then I can manage in weeks of use everyday! And those who touch any buttons, especially the radio should have their hands chopped off immediately. I have left people at the side of the road in the middle of nowhere before for doing such things. Can you tell I don't like passengers!!! I rarely have any even though my daily car is massive. My favourite passenger is also on this forum and he is exactly the same as me


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

On past 2 cars of 3 I've had dual zone climate control.

I hate it when one says 20c and the other 19.5c. I have to have them the same!!!


----------



## rb1985 (May 12, 2014)

People whose ability to close a car door resembles that of a nuclear bomb being set off. 

Don't people realise you can still shut doors without testing the stress rating of the hinges?


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Not a regular thing, but have had it a couple of times - telling people not to smoke in my car (I do not smoke personally and hate it). Then they spark up thinking they are funny. They certainly did not find it funny when i stopped the car, dragged them out (actually dragged one lad out by his ear, who was sat on the backseat behind another friend) put his *** out for him and drove off - leaving him to walk a 30 minute journey home :lol:


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

People who wind the windows down after you have just washed the car! When it comes back up its all wet and smeary


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mini devil said:


> People who wind the windows down after you have just washed the car! When it comes back up its all wet and smeary


That's just a lack of attention when cleaning it!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

people leaning forward just as you're turning left and wanting to check your n/s wing mirror...

going for the imaginary dual control brake pedal that's not fitted in the passenger footwell...

wiping misted windows with hands, sleeves, or whatevers to hand...

touching the stereo or heating/air con controls...

i can remember a mate once wanting to eat his kebab and chips in my car, i said no (we were 5 mins from home) and as he preceded to unwrap his food and start eating anyway, i stopped in the middle of the road and told him to get out! cars behind tooting at us, and mate in the back seat laughing his head off...:lol: 

at work, i drive lorries and usually have someone with me, i can't stand them putting their workboots up on the dash and all over the windscreen and particularly hate the people who roll and fold up their crisp/sweep wrappers and tuck them in the nooks and crannies of the dash!

oh and a mate who used to knock the gear lever out of 1st without me noticing when sat at the lights ready for takeoff...:devil:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

rb1985 said:


> People whose ability to close a car door resembles that of a nuclear bomb being set off.
> 
> Don't people realise you can still shut doors without testing the stress rating of the hinges?


you know my missus then?:lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Move the passenger seat that's been lined up perfectly with mine


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

My fiancee is a nervous passenger and always tries to tell me how to drive my car, i drive too fast, i drive too close, i dont pay attention when i'm driving.

She also eats and drops crumbs everywhere and leaves empty wrappers on the floor.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Fiddling with the stereo 
Eating
Drinking
Touching the Glass
Feet up all over the interior
Arguing with the Sat-Nav
Adjusting the CLimate control
Talking too much
Putting the hazard lights on when we pull over for 1 sec (no, we have not broken down!)
playing with the electric windows

and that's just the wife! The Kids are even worse!!


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

ardandy said:


> That's just a lack of attention when cleaning it!


Oh no you didn't!  lol!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wingnuts said:


> My girlfriend has a thing about taking off her shoes and putting her feet up on my dash


Fail to see why this is an issue:thumb:

Ben


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Rear passengers putting the window all the way down when driving then not putting the window back up before getting out. Nearly walked away from the car after looking it with the rear passenger window all the way down. Doh.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol Listen to you lot....... OCD bunch!!!

I completely agree though haha.....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wingnuts said:


> My girlfriend has a thing about taking off her shoes and putting her feet up on my dash


Should be enforced to wear a short skirt imo


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> My fiancee is a nervous passenger and always tries to tell me how to drive my car, i drive too fast, i drive too close, i dont pay attention when i'm driving.
> 
> *She also eats and drops crumbs everywhere and leaves empty wrappers on the floor*.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

SBM said:


> Fail to see why this is an issue:thumb:
> 
> Ben


Maybe she hadn't had a pedicure???


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

gordonpuk said:


> Clean the inside glass of mist with their hands......................


This :devil:


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

People who kick the door cards or put their feet on them to kick the door open leaving dirty marks and light scuffs 

When folk wipe the glass with their hands/sleeves etc

When they play with the stereo - mine has to be on an even number or one ending in 5 (15,25 etc) no idea why but it bugs me if its not :lol: or just change the track/radio station without asking, common courtesy goes a long way imo.

If i've given someone a lift, and they shut the door then knock it or slap it with their hand as if i've not just seen the door shut :lol: 

If i'm dropping someone off, they open the door then put their hand on the roof and pull themselves up to get out, aye cheers just put your grubby paws all over my nice clean paintwork!

My god I'm such a moany get :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

One of my mates knows I'm particular about my car and I think he believes he's being considerate when he puts his hand on the glass to close the door


----------



## pmorg4 (Jun 22, 2014)

gordonpuk said:


> Clean the inside glass of mist with their hands......................


Exactly this, drives me nuts and I have to polish the glass to get rid of the smears when I get home :|


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

ive got a thing about sunvisors and that I always keep them down , have done for 20 years and everyone that gets in the car always puts them up , im sure they do it to annoy me 
mechanics not cleaning the steering wheel or gearknob after they've worked on the car


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Door-slamming when you pull up to let 'em out. A nice "see ya" and a gentle closing of the door would do nicely, but HELL NO....."ta ta" <BANG!>. The car might be German, but it's still gonna rattle if you hit it hard enough!!! :devil:

As you can tell, I don't allow many passengers in my car - they just undo all my hard work.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Door slamming and - 

Thinking they are being crafty having a rummage in their nose , transferring the contents of their freshly picked 'booger' to fingers, carefully put arm down by their side pausing for 10 seconds as if nothing has happened.

Then proceed to roll the 'booger' between their fingers before dropping either into the handbrake area if right nostril has been rummaged or passenger door card area if left nostril rummaged!!!

Makes me MAD


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Empty wrappers and drink cans in footwells and door cards

Adjusting and changing stations on stereo

Wiping hands on windows

Food crumbs everywhere

And the ability for the kids to take school bags, swimming bags, toys into car without the ability for them or my partner to take them out when they get home.

I feel like I need a skip when ever I come to use the car 😆


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sit on my seats


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Touching stuff, leaving finger marks on the trim.
Moving the seats. Messing the carpets, there are mats how the **** do they manage it!?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Closing the boot without using the inside handle. Especially if there has been some surface water on the road which has been kicked up.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

my father in law (a non driver) despite me constantly reminding him about it used to slam the door so hard the car would really rock,i thought he was trying to twist the bloody car body :doublesho.im sure he did it to wind me up,needless to say i seldom gave him a lift anywhere.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mini devil said:


> People who wind the windows down after you have just washed the car! When it comes back up its all wet and smeary [
> 
> Invest in an Air Force blaster and you won't have that problem ever again:thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> One of my mates knows I'm particular about my car and I think he believes he's being considerate when he puts his hand on the glass to close the door


I'd prefer passengers did this rather than finger the paintwork.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

MEH4N said:


> Your looking both ways at a crossing and they stick their head out and obstruct my view as if they're driving.


"Clear on my side" :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Should be enforced to wear a short skirt imo


:lol:


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Mini devil said:
> 
> 
> > People who wind the windows down after you have just washed the car! When it comes back up its all wet and smeary [
> ...


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

My boss is one for slamming doors but since I bought my range rover I've realised why. They are ridiculously well sealed so when you close the door the internal pressure cushions it causing it not to close properly so you need to use a bit of extra force to swing it closed.

My boss has driven a discovery for quite a while so he's used to the extra force.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> I'd prefer passengers did this rather than finger the paintwork.


Not with frameless windows and people push the top of the glass to close the door. How I've not suffered broken windows I have no idea.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bungleaio said:


> Not with frameless windows and people push the top of the glass to close the door. How I've not suffered broken windows I have no idea.


They're pretty damn strong. We have frameless windows on the coupe and they can take quite a battering.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

Gotta be when checking ns wing mirror and they stick head in the way, especially annoying when reversing etc...


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Lifting a cheek and letting rip.
just plain rude...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sfstu said:


> Lifting a cheek and letting rip.
> just plain rude...


I do that from the drivers seat let alone from the passenger side :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sfstu said:


> Lifting a cheek and letting rip.
> just plain rude...


:lol::lol:


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone who slams my doors will be told "You can have that door when it falls off!"

Usually makes them realise they slammed it!

G/F has a habit of reading a magazine and lifting it up just at the moment I need to look in my passenger side mirror!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Forgetting rubbish in the fing car door pockets! 

A good thing that passengers do is let their money slip in between the seats and forget about it :lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :lol::lol:


Seriously! I work with a bloke who will deliberately eat certain foods to enable continuous noxious farts that he describes proudly as "bin juice on a hot summers day".
Our truck windows don't open either...


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I do that from the drivers seat let alone from the passenger side :lol:


That's your right as the driver though...
Along with SOLE control of the stereo, heating/aircon etc


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sfstu said:


> Seriously! I work with a bloke who will deliberately eat certain foods to enable continuous noxious farts that he describes proudly as "bin juice on a hot summers day".
> Our truck windows don't open either...


:lol::lol::lol: stop it, my eyes are watering,so funny to read this.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone that implies their car is better because it does X, Y or Z. 

That really annoys me. 

As in "hasn't your's got dual zone climate?"....." I couldn't live without it", blah blah


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

My wife insists on sitting in the passenger seat, this really annoys me, as I tell her that there is more than enough room in the boot.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Thongs left on my back seat


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thongs left on my back seat


Obviously trying to get away in a hurry! When did you start driving black cabs?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

People who lean in the seat around the corner .

I have a pair of bucket seats you don't really move in them yet people seem to lean out of the seat like I'm cornering at 1000mph .


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thongs left on my back seat


I bet you sniff the seat after though ?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Screaming "LIGHTS RED!!!!" when you're going too fast before a traffic light


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Thongs left on my back seat





rayner said:


> Obviously trying to get away in a hurry! When did you start driving black cabs?


:lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

:lol: ALL of the above!! :lol: though Slamming of the doors, and feet up on the dash are my particular hates!! 

The feet up option has been eliminated recently, as she is now too fat to do it!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't understand the stupidity of putting your feet on the dash. If the airbag goes off, that's the passengers legs gone!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Everything really.....I don't normally like giving people lifts or anyone sitting in it 

theres a guy at work who sometimes wants lifts home....i usually say i don't have the car with me and wait till he's got a lift off someone else 

:lol:


----------



## N3llyboy (May 15, 2014)

The wife bites her nails and secretly drops them on the floor in the front. When I vacuum the car the nail bits take ages to get out of the carpet. I have to grab each bit and pull em out one by one. Gahhhh.......but I love her.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't get jealous now lads, i can't help being god's gift to women


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Don't get jealous now lads, i can't help being god's gift to Careless women


Fixed it for you!! :thumb:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Don't get jealous now ladIEs, i can't help being god's gift to MEN


another fix...


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Adjusting the headrest so its freakishly high. Problem solved in my Cayman by not having adjustable headrests. 

Now I only have the constant battle of fingerprints on the touch screen stereo/nav. I try and do everything possible using the actual buttons and stalks rather than touch the "touch" screen. I have a dedicated microfiber cloth in the centre console just in case.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Pair of sods!


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

my wife has the habit of reaching over and beeping the horn when she see fit! drives me crazy.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Another one...

Telling me how nice and clean it is, as they run their fingers across everything that's clean, as if they're looking for dust or something......."now it's dirty again you fool", I feel like shouting! :devil:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

SBM said:


> Fail to see why this is an issue:thumb:
> 
> Ben


coz her feet stink lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

N3llyboy said:


> *The wife bites her nails and secretly drops them on the floor in the front.*When I vacuum the car the nail bits take ages to get out of the carpet. I have to grab each bit and pull em out one by one. Gahhhh.......but I love her.


 My back's a lot better for it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

All listed and..

Placing sweet wrappers in every possible place..
Items in the map pocket (rear seats)
Climate - turning OFF vents
Debris on mats I mean OTT debris..
Bags on seats that have been on ground outside
Move adjust any item in car that doesn't need adjusting

Yes I have OCD


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Luke M said:


> Beat me to it. My family all know the rule. Don't touch the glass!


I have the same rule in our house. My kids are good with it but their friends....grrrrrrr!


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I like the seats to be lined up with each other and it does cause uncomfortableness when someone slides the seat right back or reclines it too much...:doublesho


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

had one pal just into a 2 week old corsa vxr and pour a bottle of beer all over the carpets. another pal in the same car got in with a hot chocolate and covered the seat in it. 
another must have sat on a chocolate bar and tried to wipe it off and no say a thing. playing wi the air con. scuffing the plastics. wiping muddy feet over the carpets. attempting to light up a ciggy. try to put on make up......these days i dont see many passengers. lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

badly_dubbed said:


> Everything really.....I don't normally like giving people lifts or anyone sitting in it
> 
> theres a guy at work who sometimes wants lifts home....i usually say i don't have the car with me and wait till he's got a lift off someone else
> 
> :lol:


What if he sees you driving in to work, then what.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

There is a simple solution to everyone's sleepless nights over their car ruining passengers?












get a bike...:devil: and get rid of the pillion seat...


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

sfstu said:


> There is a simple solution to everyone's sleepless nights over their car ruining passengers?
> get a bike...:devil: and get rid of the pillion seat...


Got one, :thumb: she's too ill to be pillion, :thumb:

 trouble is I'm to ill to ride it!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Half you lot wouldn't cope being a Chauffeur moaning about the annoying habits...:lol:


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to be a chauffeur, but had to give it up...?




















Couldn't stand people talking behind my back...


I'll just grab me coat...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I used to give a colleague a lift to work the odd time and he was the singlemost annoying passenger I've ever had in the car.

When he'd get out, he'd slam the door so hard, the first time he did it i honestly thought he'd kinked the roof. The last time he was in my car, and you'll understand why when I tell you, he made such a mess of putting the seat bely on that he managed to twist the buckle around so that it was turned the wrong way. How do you do that? It took me ages and ages of folding the belt to try and get it the right way round again.

The story doesn't end there. With the seat belt twisted, when he got out the belt didn't fully retract and was dangling out through the door - then SLAM!!!! Door jamb seriously scraped AND dented. I never let him in the car again.

My son doesn't quite understand the detailing thing so I don't make an issue of him making a mess, and i do want him to enjoy travelling in the car with me. He does help me clean the car and if he sees a mark or a smudge, he'll wipe it with his cuff. I genuinely don't mind this as he's trying to help. It gives me an excuse to give the car a clean anyway. 

But with other passengers I agree with about 95% of the posts above.

Cooks


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

what passenger?...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ed_VeeDub said:


> what passenger?...


Billy no mates


----------

